# Do these two cancel each other out?



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

JS Bach's entire collection of cantatas and all of Beethoven's chamber music? I am yet to hear a cantata I don't like or would skip past likewise for Beethoven's chamber music. Are these two bodies of work humanity's greatest musical gift to the Universe if we had to choose?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

beetzart said:


> Are these two bodies of work humanity's greatest musical gift to the Universe if we had to choose?


No.

And in what way do they cancel each other out?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> No.
> 
> And in what way do they cancel each other out?


We can't listen to either grouping in the future.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

There are many groupings that would rate as highly as Beethoven's chamber music and Bach's Cantatas. 

Is there going to be a contest? I love contests.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Additional Top-Flight Groupings (source - TC game):

Bach - Organ Works 
Bach - Solo Harpsichord Works 
Beethoven - Symphonies 
Haydn - String Quartets 
Mozart - Piano Concertos 
Mozart - Operas 
Sibelius - Tone Poems 
Sibelius - Symphonies 
Stravinsky - Ballets 
Wagner - Operas


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> There are many groupings that would rate as highly as Beethoven's chamber music and Bach's Cantatas.
> 
> Is there going to be a contest? I love contests.


I smell a new game brewing ....


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I'll take the Bartok String Quartets for a $1000 Alex!


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Art Rock said:


> No.
> 
> And in what way do they cancel each other out?


Sorry, I didn't mean literally but in that are they on parity; both equally great. I should have chosen more appropriate phrasing.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

laurie said:


> I smell a new game brewing ....


Not from my end - already did that.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

laurie said:


> I smell a new game brewing ....


Another one..............


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

beetzart said:


> JS Bach's entire collection of cantatas and all of Beethoven's chamber music? I am yet to hear a cantata I don't like or would skip past likewise for Beethoven's chamber music. Are these two bodies of work humanity's greatest musical gift to the Universe if we had to choose?


-----Bachthoven!-----


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Do they cancel each other out? I thought about this, really hard...and poof! There was a flash of light and some smoke. When I checked, Bach's cantatas and Beethoven's chamber music were both gone, vanished. I looked into it further and they can't be gotten back.

I really apologize folks, didn't intend for that to happen. Anyway, there's always other music I guess.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

beetzart said:


> Are these two bodies of work humanity's greatest musical gift to the Universe if we had to choose?


No...............there are plenty of worthy challengers.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

beetzart said:


> Are these two bodies of work humanity's greatest musical gift to the Universe if we had to choose?


No though I certainly haven't heard all of it. Beethoven's Grosse Fugue is good, especially in being ahead of it's time, but I don't consider his string quartets in general particularly interesting. In fact, I'm always a bit bemused by those that do.

Perhaps I'm missing something.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

beetzart said:


> JS Bach's entire collection of cantatas and all of Beethoven's chamber music?  I am yet to hear a cantata I don't like or would skip past likewise for Beethoven's chamber music. Are these two bodies of work humanity's greatest musical gift to the Universe if we had to choose?


I've tried listening Bach's Cantata's but can't usually get past the singing which I find extremely off-putting. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Listening to BWV 27 - nothing in the harmony that I find very interesting...and there's quite a number of clichéd cadences.

IMHO.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

janxharris said:


> I've tried listening Bach's Cantata's but can't usually get past the singing which I find extremely off-putting. Just my humble opinion.


Sounds like neither Bach's Cantatas nor Beethoven's String Quartets are your cup of tea. Any groupings that you do greatly appreciate?


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Bulldog said:


> Sounds like neither Bach's Cantatas nor Beethoven's String Quartets are your cup of tea. Any groupings that you do greatly appreciate?


I'm more for individual pieces.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Do they cancel each other out? I thought about this, really hard...and poof! There was a flash of light and some smoke. When I checked, Bach's cantatas and Beethoven's chamber music were both gone, vanished. I looked into it further and they can't be gotten back.
> 
> I really apologize folks, didn't intend for that to happen. Anyway, there's always other music I guess.


 I just had a road trip and my wife insisted on listening to Neal Diamond's complete ouvere while she drove. Can you turn your photon torpedoes in that direction?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Triplets said:


> I just had a road trip and my wife insisted on listening to Neal Diamond's complete ouvere while she drove. Can you turn your photon torpedoes in that direction?


I could listen to two or three Diamond songs. More than that, and I'm out at the next rest area.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

chuckle...............


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> I could listen to two or three Diamond songs. More than that, and I'm out at the next rest area.


You are stronger than me to put up with 2 or 3. I would have removed a fuse to create an unexplained malfunction in the player before even starting the trip if I suspected my wife of being capable of such aural abuse.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Triplets said:


> I just had a road trip and my wife insisted on listening to Neal Diamond's complete oeuvre while she drove.


"To the Neil-mobile!"


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

When I said cancel out I didn't mean cancel out really. I suppose I meant they are as good as each other, their intrinsic (there's that word again) value cancels out, say, and does in no manner lead to the deletion of said pieces.


----------



## Rmathuln (Mar 21, 2018)

Bulldog said:


> Additional Top-Flight Groupings (source - TC game):
> 
> Bach - Organ Works
> Bach - Solo Harpsichord Works
> ...


But some real prolific gems are missing

Segerstam - Symphonies
Hovhaness - Symphonies


----------

